# Civil/Structural Engineer



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi All,

Anyone here applied in Civil/Structural Engineer SOL (189 class)? I am planning to apply in this SOL title and not sure about the allocation count/trend. Is this job frequently considered in the invite?
If anyone received the invite recently, please update...want to know the time frame


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

vthomas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here applied in Civil/Structural Engineer SOL (189 class)? I am planning to apply in this SOL title and not sure about the allocation count/trend. Is this job frequently considered in the invite?
> If anyone received the invite recently, please update...want to know the time frame


Have you got your qualification assessment first by Engineers Australia ?


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

WIP....Preparing - IELTS and CDR..


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

vthomas said:


> WIP....Preparing - IELTS and CDR..


Get your assessment done as soon as possible.....


And try to submit your EOI in one or two months and you will be invited to apply visa before June 2016 !

723 no's have been invited as on today..(Total ceiling value is 2970 till June end)..

Also please make sure that you used through "FAST TRACK " service to get your assessment result in 5 working days ! IELTS - 6 band is minimum in each section is the requirment of EA for assessment


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vthomas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here applied in Civil/Structural Engineer SOL (189 class)? I am planning to apply in this SOL title and not sure about the allocation count/trend. Is this job frequently considered in the invite?
> If anyone received the invite recently, please update...want to know the time frame


Hi vthomas

I have applied under this code.. see my timeline. 

this job is considered in the invite, i know one guy ahmedwahoub(cant remember exactly), he got invite under this job code on 08/01/16


----------



## TeAna (Dec 7, 2015)

Civil Engineering, namely under code 233211 is considered non-pro rata, as the current trend goes you should be invited within 1-3 rounds with the minimum 60 points after submitting your EOI, so get your documents ready and submit your EOI as soon as you like.


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you all for the updates...


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks....
Just to explore more, could you post the link/url to see the statistics

Also how can I see the schedules of invite/rounds..I mean, how frequent they award..How many applications are pending etc




Phoenix2135 said:


> Get your assessment done as soon as possible.....
> 
> 
> And try to submit your EOI in one or two months and you will be invited to apply visa before June 2016 !
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vthomas said:


> Thanks....
> Just to explore more, could you post the link/url to see the statistics
> 
> Also how can I see the schedules of invite/rounds..I mean, how frequent they award..How many applications are pending etc


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/08-01-2016-round-results

these links shall help you....


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply…….

Here is what I understood 
*Financial year starts from 1JUL2015 to 30JUN2016.
*Ceiling is applied on Job Category (CivilEng) instead of Job Titles (like StrucEng, PlanningEng etc) for each financial year.
*Current CivilEng Ceiling is 2970 and as on 8Jan2016 Invitation round, 723 are issued. Is there any way to identify how many applications are PENDING? Not sure they will publish this info 

My query is, since 60 point is mandatory/minimum to apply, there is no applicant waiting in this category? (I am sure that I am wrong!!!)

My spouse is also preparing for ACS verification to get additional 5 points. Seems that ACS verification takes more time. So shall I wait for the ACS result or continue with my application. Later, is there any option to link both applications?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vthomas said:


> Thanks for the quick reply…….
> 
> Here is what I understood
> *Financial year starts from 1JUL2015 to 30JUN2016.
> ...



1. Regarding 233211 we cant know how many pending applications as it is a non-prorata occupation,
2. i have heard ACS giving result within a week, but again your spouse will have to prove english skills - i guess vocational (IELTS 5), 
3. With 60 points in your hand you can expect an invitation in 1st round of February


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks...So I am planning to proceed without PartnerPoints (to save ACS/IELTS costs 

In case if I am not getting the invite, later can i update my application to include partner points?

Also if score better in 2nd IELTS can I claim extra points in EOI; means, for EOI should I use the same score submitted to EA?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vthomas said:


> Thanks...So I am planning to proceed without PartnerPoints (to save ACS/IELTS costs


1. yes as of now dont waste money for partner points



> In case if I am not getting the invite, later can i update my application to include partner points?


you can very well add your partner points after submitting EOI and before you are invited



> Also if score better in 2nd IELTS can I claim extra points in EOI; means, for EOI should I use the same score submitted to EA?


take a fresh test for english (IELTS/PTE) and submit the fresh score for EOI


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Structural Engineer reporting in! 
Check out signature for timeline. Will be happy to answer any questions!


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Structural engineer... Subscribing. 
Under assessment from EA.


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Many thanks sultan_azlam....

Happy to see other StrcEngs.....


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyome submitted last 12 Jan? Still waiting for EA results. I used fast track.


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Got my Positive Results from EA - Professional Civil Engineer last 22/01/16. Expecting an invite this 1st round of February 2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

se29m said:


> Got my Positive Results from EA - Professional Civil Engineer last 22/01/16. Expecting an invite this 1st round of February 2016


congrats se29m, how much time EA took for skill assessment, share your timeline with EA


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi, i submitted 12/01/16 around 9pm sydney time, received positive results 22/01/16 1pm sydney time


----------



## FreshWatermelon (May 4, 2017)

*Which round can I expect an invitation?*

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone could know which round I can expect an invitation. 

Visa: 189
EOI Date of Effect: 02/05/2017
Occupation: 233214- Structural Engineer
60 points

Thanks a lot


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

FreshWatermelon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could know which round I can expect an invitation.
> 
> ...


i think you will be invited in upcoming round


----------



## FreshWatermelon (May 4, 2017)

Thank you for your information. Would you be able to tell when is the next round?

Thanks heaps


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

10th May, probably


----------



## davidch1 (Mar 24, 2019)

faroutsam said:


> Structural Engineer reporting in!
> Check out signature for timeline. Will be happy to answer any questions!


hello faroutsam,
can you please tell me the exact name of your degree on which you were assessed as a structural engineer.
it will be very kind of you.
thanks


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

davidch1 said:


> hello faroutsam,
> can you please tell me the exact name of your degree on which you were assessed as a structural engineer.
> it will be very kind of you.
> thanks


Civil Engineer


----------



## Mustafaslr (Dec 6, 2019)

faroutsam said:


> Civil Engineer


Hello Faroutsam

I’m a civil Engineer and I want to make my skill assessment as structural Engineer, should my experience be in the design to make it as a structural Engineer

Knowing that my experience in the construction field. 

Thanks


----------

